# Vet recommended Science Diet for puppy?



## chardae (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi cotton's mom,

One good place to start research is at the website Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

If by "people food" you mean table scraps, I'm not sure that's the best thing---over Christmas 2009 Joey got too many people treats and ended up with pancreatitis .

Home cooked diets are an option, but you have to be careful with the right nutrients, etc.; again, it takes research.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Science Diet is not a good food. High quality kibbles I like include: Orijen, Acana, Fromm, Wellness, Solid Gold, Nature's Variety and many others that you can find by using the Dog Food Analysis provided in the previous post.

I feed homemade raw (prior to that I fed Eukanuba (yuck) and then upgraded to Innova). My poodles do much better on raw than on kibble.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate Hills Science Diet. Overpriced filler garbage food. 

Hill’s Science Diet Puppy Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have a little time and energy to do the research and preparation, raw or home cooked are not difficult, and most dogs seem to thrive on them. If you prefer to feed a balanced commercial diet, there are probably better choices than Hills - see the review sites above. There are many opinions as to the optimal diet for dogs, but the evidence seems to indicate that they can thrive on a wide variety of foods (including selected human leftovers) as long as the essential nutrients are present.

My vet practice - like so many others - sells Hills. They are also prepared to support me in feeding a home prepared diet (despite their anxieties over raw chicken wings), and have helped to review sample recipes. I think my healthy little dogs are gradually winning them over ...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Most vets don't have much background in canine nutrition, surpisingly enough. They sell whatever they get talked into selling at their office and receive kickbacks on. My vet sells Royal Canin, another junk food (a lot of corn). He'd never heard of Taste of the Wild, which I feed. He's a good vet, otherwise, so I still go to him.

Look for a kibble that's either grainless: Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Orijen, Wellness Core, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, etc. or a kibble with grain that ,at least, has no corn, wheat, or soy. The dogfoodanalysis site is a good one. I wouldn't feed a food that's less than a 4 rating.

I personally feed Taste of the Wild (TOTW) b/c it's less expensive than some of the other premium foods. My dogs do well on the Pacific Stream (salmon) or the Sierra (lamb).


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

One Vet?s stand on Science Diet Pet Food


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

We had a vet come into our pet boutique to educate the employees about the different qualities of kibble. She said that vets only get a short class in nutrition and it was taught by the Hills Science Diet people. Which explaines why so may vets push that product.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd say read the label and evaluate it for yourself. I've read many, many labels as part of my personal research and at some point iffy ingredients just scream out to you immediately. 

something to start with:
Cracking the Code on Your Dog's Pet Food Labels


----------

